# I need some help



## ddixoncint1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Two issues which to some maybe easy. 
1 does anyone know what size screw is used to attach Athearn couplers to the body? 
2. I am using decoder pro with Digitra's DCS 100 and Pr3. The only thing that is not working as it should is a good response from the programming track I tried to connect the programming track to the DCS 100 by itself and nothing. The connection to the track test positive (using continuity tester).Any thoughts? I am going to hook another piece of track to Command station and try, try again If I can I will attach a photo or two to this message.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm an MRC guy, so I can't help with the Digitrax question, but don't worry, there are lots of Digitrax users here and I'm sure one of them will along shortly with advise.

Most couplers use a 2-56 screw, 1/4 or 3/8" long. If you're relatively new to the hobby, buy a plastic bin with a lot of small compartments. It will fill up with screws and washers of various sizes pretty quickly.


----------



## ddixoncint1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for your comments. One point of clarity must be made, however. 
I am not new to the hobby. I am new to some of the advances in the technology. I started in the hobby (the love of trains real, models and toy) with a small American Flyer set in the 1950's which grew and grew.
Then,when I left the home for college and the military, the collection was packed up and put in the attic. While not playing with trains directly, I did spend on Christmas break to build my Dad his very own HO layout. Whenever I came home, he would have his list of what needed to be fixed. 
When Dad died in 1998 we went to the Georgia home to break down the set and get the American Flyer set from the attic. When we returned to Cincinnati, I decided to build my own layout using Dad's equipment as a starter. For the next 16 years I rebuilt the layout 2 times. Then, we moved to our current home (preparing for retirement ) I am not technology challenged. Just am in the lower half of the learning curve. I have become a fan of DCC but am continuing to learn more about the subject. 
This all relates to my questions : 1. I have never had to take a locomotive a part before and have several loco's to put back together. I
2. I am totally frustrated and perplexed as to why I cannot get my addresses (CV2) changed. Is there a CV which locks all modifications?
I have loads of experience, but am new to DCC and need a little help.
This was not a rant. I simply took the opportunity to let you know about me and my interest in the hobby. This is my first post to the site. We should post it somewhere for others to see. I have photos of my involvement as well.
Sorry if I broke your ear, but thinks. I enjoy sharing 

Dave Dixon 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

No offense taken (although if you're that experienced, I must say that an area called "Beginner Q&A" is a bit of an odd choice for where to post).

I'm surprised none of our Digitrax fans have chimed in. You might try posing your question in the DCC area.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

If you are not TOO invested in Digitrax I'd suggest selling it and going NCE! I have just not seen people posting issues with NCE like they do Digitrax. No offence intended to my "Digi" Brothers but that's from over two years and four or five forums worth of personal observation.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't see where you connected the program track to progA and progB outputs of the DSC100. If you've lost the DSC100 manual, they are all online at the Digitrax site. Section 6.1.2 talks about setting up a programming track. Don't sell the Digitrax just to get a different set of problems with NCE!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Make sure you set Decoder Pro up for using the PR3/DCS100 for using the programming track. Not sure about that. I think CV02 is an acceleration and CV01 is the short address, but decoder pro should handle all that for you. I have a pr3xtra and have the programming track connected to the programming port on the PR3 and have to reset Decoder Pro to get the PR3 into programming mode. I think its the Decoder Pro setup that is giving you some grief. I have also managed to not connect up the programming track such that it was completely isolated from the mains and was stumped as to why nothing worked, even sent the PR3 back to Digitrax. Just before Digitrax sent it back with nothing found wrong I discovered the wiring problem.

I have a DB150, PR3xtra and DT402D throttle, hopefully there are others that actually have a DSC100 connected like your that can help.


----------



## ddixoncint1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks. That's one of hazards of joining a new site. Figuring out where to go. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ddixoncint1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Actually even though I am heavily invested in Digitrax,I am switching TCS.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ddixoncint1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> Make sure you set Decoder Pro up for using the PR3/DCS100 for using the programming track. Not sure about that. I think CV02 is an acceleration and CV01 is the short address, but decoder pro should handle all that for you. I have a pr3xtra and have the programming track connected to the programming port on the PR3 and have to reset Decoder Pro to get the PR3 into programming mode. I think its the Decoder Pro setup that is giving you some grief. I have also managed to not connect up the programming track such that it was completely isolated from the mains and was stumped as to why nothing worked, even sent the PR3 back to Digitrax. Just before Digitrax sent it back with nothing found wrong I discovered the wiring problem.
> 
> I have a DB150, PR3xtra and DT402D throttle, hopefully there are others that actually have a DSC100 connected like your that can help.


I actually have a DCS 150 on the shelf. I might try using the 150 solely for the programming track. Experience doesn't mean that you can't have simple problems and not be able to figure it out without some discussion. Thanks m

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The DB150 does not support a programming track. Does the PR3 have some pins marked prog on it? If so that can be connected to a programming track as long as you power the PR3. Decoder Pro will also put the PR3 in the right mode via setup


----------



## ddixoncint1 (Aug 31, 2016)

I hate to belabor the topic at hand, but appreciate all of the comments made. It all boils down to the basic problem of the programming track not being recognized by either decoder pro or the 402 hand held going directly to the DCS 100. I apologize for the photos sent since they were taken at a time when everything was array. I had disconnected the programming track from the DCS 100. I will now put o b m t Sherlock Holmes hat and figure out this mystery. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm at a loss as to why some one with a similar configuration has not replied. This should be a common thing. Just how does one tell the DSC100 that you want to communicate to the programming track and not the mains?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm with Lemonhawk. I don't use Digitrax, because personally I find it too fiddly, but there are lots of folks here who swear by it. I wonder where they are?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Some things I would try to isolate the problem.
1. Make sure the decoder pro preferences are set up right.
2. Set up a throttle in Decoder pro and make sure you can control an engine, that should clear the pr3 decoder pro interface as being a problem.
3. Check the ops switches in the DSC100 to make sure they are set right
4. I believe their is a lock CV on some decoder so you do need to check that. 
5. Make sure you can control the loco on the mains so you know for sure that the decoder is responding and what its address is
6. With the loco on the programming track, does decoder pro recognize it

Does this lack of recognizing the programming track happen with all the loco's or just one? 

I did notice that the DSC100 can be set to use the "Programming track" as an automated deceleration track, just another feature they throw in to add more confusion, but could turn out to be a big benefit for some. You might check to make sure that ops switch in the DSC100 is not on!


----------



## ddixoncint1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for your comments. #6 above is the problem. 
A back ground story. For several years, I belonged to a module group which was set up using Digitrax only. Before I converted to DCC, I had to make the decision of which manufacturer to go with . I chose Digitrax because of its history in the hobby and the amount of documentation there was. Things have changed. Tony's trains use to sell a special decoder that would work with SW-9 and SW-12 (if I am getting my numbers correctly ) But no more. 
Again I apologize for rambling on.
I never thought about trying to use the throttle in decoder pro. That will be my weekend project. Will let you know when this all works out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

using a DecoderPro throttle was how I checked out the computer interface. If that works and you still can't get to the loco on the programming track then you could try a different Loco and try too isolate if its the loco or something in the Digitrax system.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you're finding it just too difficult to get along with just sell it as @Chip suggests and buy something a bit more user friendly. Little point in labouring on with something which doesn't work the way you want it to.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you try the Digitrax forum for help? You can also call them and they will attempt to help.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I'm with Lemonhawk. I don't use Digitrax, because personally I find it too fiddly, but there are lots of folks here who swear by it. I wonder where they are?


They usually swoop in and pontificate brilliantly, resolving the difficulties in a jiffy. The features they explain are enough to make me want to switch to "Digi" but then another thread like this pops up.

I feel bad for the man, I agonized over which system to get and chose the one NOBODY was dedicating entire threads to the problems it had.


----------

